# Fishing on Six mile lake near ellsworth



## mjc707 (Nov 21, 2007)

I rented a cabin on Six mile lake near ellsworth this summer and I was wondering what the fishing was like. Any tips? It will be in mid July so I don't know what the weeds will be like by then. Any info is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

is this part of Intermediate Chain of lakes?

if so, get in touch with Linda G. on this site. she lives on Intermediate Lake and can keep you up-to-date on conditions and fishing reports.


----------



## mjc707 (Nov 21, 2007)

Heading up this saturday anyone have any news or tips on the fishing?


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Its a good lake to fish. There are walleye, perch, bluegills , bass and pike in there.

The weeds will be fully growen along every break by this time. Fishing is finally picking up . The post spawn is finally over. Spinnerbaits cranks and live bait are your best bet. Soft plastics work also. You can acess St Clair Lake from that lake but to get to the rest of the chain you will have to pull out and trailer over. Lake bellaire is also a fantastic lake along with the south arm of Charlovix which are but a 10 minute drive from where you are staying . Any other questions don't be afraid to ask 

TFP


----------



## mjc707 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info. much appreciated.


----------

